# ZipFizz - Electrolyte/energy drink powder



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone used ZipFizz during training or races?

It has lots of potassium, B12 and other needed minerals, etc. I guess, but 10cal per 16oz of it mixed with water. I don't know much else about it, except the vendor was really excited about it at costco. 

I thought there was a nutrition forum on mtbr, but I couldn't find it today...I figure this is relevant to xc training/racing though and I am looking to do my first long xc race June 4 and need to choose a drink mix quickly to try out before I depend on it during the race.

If you have tried lots of drink mixes, what drink mix do you recommend ?


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

I'm a fan of Nuun electrolyte tabs. I've been using Nuun exclusively for over a year now, after switching from Cytomax. It's a great product, I won't train or race without it. Go to Nuun.com for more info. (No affiliation by the way...just an honest testimony)


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Their website gives 0 nutritional information. A lot of marketing, not much content...

Keep in mind that too much electrolytes can yields worse results...

I bought some Elete to try out this summer, at least I know what it contains.

BTW an electrolyte drink never has calories (or limted amounts), it's not a sports drink, they expect you to take your calories elsewhere.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Nuun looks to be a little lower price than the zipfizz per serving, significantly less if you buy 2 or more 4 packs. Where do you purchase yours?

The nutritional values are different too.

Per tablet in 16oz of water, 
Nuun has:

-8 calories
-360mg sodium 
-100mg potassium
-25mg magnesium
-12.5mg calcium
-34.7mg vitamin c
-500mcg vitaminB2

Per tube in 16oz of water,
Zipfizz has:

-10 calories
-60mg sodium (way too little from what I read is needed)
-905mg potassium (equivalent to 2 bannanas = good?)
-100mg magnesium (4 times nuun, but how much is good?)
-60mg calcium (5 times nuun, but how much is good?)
-500mg vitamin c (overkill?)
-2500mcg vitamin B12 (starting to look more like an "energy (monster/red bull) drink")
-lots of other micronutrients (selenium, chromium, zinc, folate, niacin, thiamin, vit E, riboflavin, etc)
-other "energy drink" ingredients too (taurine, caffine, ginseng, ginger, L-arginine, grape seed extract, etc)

I need the sodium level increased if I decide to use zipfizz, but if I take salt pills along with zipfizz, any reason not to try it?

I plan to take calories in using homemade gels btw.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

If you ask me, it seems it contains so many thing (too high osmolality) it'll make your gut turn over.


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

Nuun is starting to become more mainstream, so I'm beginning to see it in more bike shops and grocery stores. I usually get mine at Central Market for like $5.79 a bottle. Bottle contains 12 tabs. So that's less than .50 cents a tab. Not bad compared to sports drinks that go for way over a dollar each. Look for it at large health food grocery stores for a better price.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

If taken as a pre ride drink, say an hour before, perhaps along with a preride snack, would zip fizz seem like a good combination? I think after researching Nuun, I am pretty convinced it would be a good, low cost solution to electrolyte replacement during the ride.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

Zipfizz rocks, mid race when u are sluggish it works and for those that say overkill it does say (1) every 4-6 hrs, so it is not a drink you consume the entire race(endurance)


----------

